# have you ever done this



## joeslaven (Sep 9, 2009)

:doh:i have a question,i do not want to offend anyone.i have two beautiful fat sisters that live in my neighborhood.i was out last week,and caught the two sisters fighting.the thing they was fighting over;a can of coke.my question is;will anyone admit to ever fighting/argument over food?for me;someone takes something i was planning on eatting;i figure i can always go out and get another one,it's not the end of the world.


----------



## dcoyote (Sep 9, 2009)

It wasn't just about the can of coke. A lot of siblings get into big fights over the dumbest things. My older sister and I used to get into fist fights over stupid stuff all the time when I was a bit younger. In fact, we didn't stop fighting until she moved out. We're just really differant people and each of us gets on the others nerves. One could hog the tv remote, borrow something without asking, or nothing at all and a huge fight would erupt. Some siblings are like that. It drove my parents completely insane too.


----------



## joeslaven (Sep 9, 2009)

here's the thing thou,i'am not talking about two little girls;these girls are growen women,their young but they are growen.


----------



## joh (Sep 9, 2009)

I've fought over food before. Not since the younger days of the elementary lunch room though, when I was chubbier. I'm skinnier now, and sometimes I still have the feeling to do so (more like -- I see a friend who has something I want; I want to relentlessly haggle them into trading it to me lol), I don't really see the point after thinking it over.


----------



## Teleute (Sep 9, 2009)

I may be completely off base here, but... does this sound like FA fantasy material to anyone else? Two "beautiful fat sisters" fighting over food... yeah. 

On the off chance that you DID happen to witness two gorgeous fat women who so desperately wanted to gorge themselves that they were fighting over a can of coke... I'm with dcoyote here, I'd suspect sibling dynamics were the real cause of the fight. Grown or not, siblings usually know exactly how to push each other's buttons, and nasty fights can erupt over trivial things.


----------



## dcoyote (Sep 9, 2009)

If I still lived with my sister, we would still fight like that and we're 20 and 21. We just never got along. We're fine now that we rarely see each other, but having her visit is really hard. The longer she is around, the more likely an actual fist fight will ensue. We're complete opposites- always have been, always will be. I only get along with her now because I don't have to see her, talk to her, or live with her.

It does sound like a fantasy though. It'll never happen too. Siblings fight because they're siblings. There is no other reason.


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 10, 2009)

To answer your question Joe... No.

If "two beautiful fat sisters" were wearing bathing suits and fighting over a large vat of jello... Perhaps.


Fighting over a can of Coke... No.


----------



## joeslaven (Sep 10, 2009)

thank you for being so nice everyone,last time i posted something i offended someone,didn't mean to.


----------



## LisaInNC (Sep 11, 2009)

Man, I would totally kick my brothers ass over a coke. As a matter of fact, I am pretty sure I have at some point in my life.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 11, 2009)

joeslaven said:


> here's the thing thou,i'am not talking about two little girls;these girls are growen women,their young but they are growen.



If the women are groaning it might be over a medical problem of some sort.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 12, 2009)

joeslaven said:


> :doh:i have a question,i do not want to offend anyone.i have two beautiful fat sisters that live in my neighborhood.i was out last week,and caught the two sisters fighting.the thing they was fighting over;a can of coke.my question is;will anyone admit to ever fighting/argument over food?for me;someone takes something i was planning on eatting;i figure i can always go out and get another one,it's not the end of the world.



Joe I'm afraid it had nothing to do with the coke or food. Sisterly dynamics will go on till the both of them are dead. It's just a fact of life. They could have just as well been arguing over a seat on the couch or a hair brush.


----------



## dcoyote (Sep 13, 2009)

Do you not have a sibling? Frankly, I've only known a handful of people that had a sibling close to their age that they don't get into huge fights with.


----------



## Observer (Sep 13, 2009)

Given the ease and cost of obtaining a can of soda I have to agree with those who suspect this had nothing to do with appetite or size - it was simply an excuse to mix things up 'cause they probably fight regulsaly. I've never hesard of anyone over the age of twn in America getting that territorial about food for its own valuie. .


----------



## rabbitislove (Sep 13, 2009)

Ive always been pretty slim, but I fought my sister over some pudding. Its the principal of the thing


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 14, 2009)

You want some fap material?

I've fought with my 27yo brother (5'4'', 117lbs) over the LAST piece of pizza. That's serious business. I'm hungry. I am way fatter (5'7'', 381lbs), I want it more. Simple as that. Besides, ladies first?


----------



## biggirlsrock (Sep 24, 2009)

FatAndProud said:


> I've fought with my 27yo brother (5'4'', 117lbs) over the LAST piece of pizza. That's serious business. :



I'd test someone's jaw for the last piece of pizza.


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 25, 2009)

biggirlsrock said:


> I'd test someone's jaw for the last piece of pizza.



shit, chyea


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 25, 2009)

I shot a man once for a Three Musketeers bar.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 25, 2009)

This is a deadly game.


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 25, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> This is a deadly game.


----------



## OneHauteMama (Sep 25, 2009)

I once had a blow-out of massive proportions with my ex husband. It ended with him telling me he regretted marrying me and he hated me. The cause? I got upset because he came over while I was enjoying a pint of Ben & Jerry's and stuck a FORK in it and took a bite without even asking me first. What can I say? I'm particular! You MUST ask, and you must NOT use a fork and screw up the visual form of my ice cream! Nor can youhave my first bite or my last bite unless I have offered it to you...which I only do if I really REALLY like you!


----------



## Dusselchen (Sep 25, 2009)

My sister and I are both slim, but we (used to) fight about everything- including food, of course 
It's not that bad anymore since I moved out...


----------



## frankman (Sep 26, 2009)

OneHauteMama said:


> I once had a blow-out of massive proportions with my ex husband. It ended with him telling me he regretted marrying me and he hated me. The cause? I got upset because he came over while I was enjoying a pint of Ben & Jerry's and stuck a FORK in it and took a bite without even asking me first. What can I say? I'm particular! You MUST ask, and you must NOT use a fork and screw up the visual form of my ice cream! Nor can youhave my first bite or my last bite unless I have offered it to you...which I only do if I really REALLY like you!



Please don't tell me you got divorced over icecream. I'd be forced to make some pretty awful jokes.


----------

